# Price check on new 2011 750i



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Local dealer selling for $7999.99 and with taxes, freight, etc... comes to $9700.00 out the door.

What are prices like south of the border. Don't mind making the trip, it the savings are there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That seems high for a left over 2011


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking the same sonsidering you could find 12's for close to that price.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got a 2011 750 and the price was only 6750. plus tax, title, etc.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking you should be around $7000


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Canadian prices.... The toys cost more, parts are at least 50%-75% higher, and even the extended warranties that can be had for $400 stateside is $1800 here. At least we have good beer. ;-)

I bought one of a dozen or so '10 650i's that my local dealer bought from a dealer that went under. (They bought them back from the bank, actually)...then priced them low at $7495 plus taxes, etc. That was a great price for around here, and they went like hotcakes. This was one year ago.

So I'd say $7999 (plus) for a '11 750 would be a comparable good deal.

Aside from the headaches of buying it and bringing it back across the border, I believe there's also an inspection that needs to be done, and I'm told that Canadian dealers won't honour the warranty on a US bike. Also heard that most US dealers near the borders won't sell to one of us Canadians.... 

I can't say 100% on any of that last paragraph but that's the stuff that came up when I was researching to buy mine...good place to start at least.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we just bought a 11 about 3 months ago and it was 8500 out the door


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah, down in Miami, I got mine for 7300, out the door.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Y'all need to cross the boarder and buy a bunch and resale them. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Buddy bought a leftover eleven with five year extended warranty for $8700 out the door.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

My brother bought a 2011 brute 750 for $7600otd with taxes and all fees, down here in Texas.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I paid 7249 out the door in febuary this year and my buddy just got a 2012 for the same price. The ps ones where 7800 out the door and these are at romney cycles in west virgina just check out there web and call for priceing they have darn good deals.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> Canadian prices.... The toys cost more, parts are at least 50%-75% higher, and even the extended warranties that can be had for $400 stateside is $1800 here. At least we have good beer. ;-)
> 
> I bought one of a dozen or so '10 650i's that my local dealer bought from a dealer that went under. (They bought them back from the bank, actually)...then priced them low at $7495 plus taxes, etc. That was a great price for around here, and they went like hotcakes. This was one year ago.
> 
> ...


The RIV inspection is nothing. Take it to Canadian Tire and they just make sure it has a serial # and meets Canadian laws. And it's oly $30.00.

By the looks of it, I might be making at trip down south!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The dealer I bought my brute from has the 2011's for $6300


----------



## Mattrock83 (Dec 8, 2011)

2012's are 9,900 with ss wheels and tires in south alabama


----------



## Mattrock83 (Dec 8, 2011)

didnt have any 2011's to price


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> Y'all need to cross the boarder and buy a bunch and resale them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Thats the plan!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> The dealer I bought my brute from has the 2011's for $6300


What dealer?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> What dealer?


Cycle World of Cherry Hill. They have them listed on Ebay too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...KVF-/290639961702?pt=ATVs&hash=item43ab7dde66

2012's for $7500
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ALE-/280785398571?pt=ATVs&hash=item41601d2b2b


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> Cycle World of Cherry Hill. They have them listed on Ebay too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...KVF-/290639961702?pt=ATVs&hash=item43ab7dde66
> 
> ...


There has got to be a catch, besides the $500.00 "dealer fee".


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

No catch, they move a lot of bikes. Great place to deal with


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Injected said:


> No catch, they move a lot of bikes. Great place to deal with


Will call them tomorrow!!

Now to figure out how far to N.J. lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

17 hrs!

Now checking on shipping.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

25 mins from my house lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So you can drop it off?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

my buddy is in the market for a brute 750 either 2011 or 12 he got quoted 9700 otd without eps on a 12 our dealer said there wasnt any 11's around.. figured i ask on here dont mind traveling a lil for a good deal so does anyone around the southeast know of any 11's sitting around or better otd prices on a 12? thanks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

$8995 in New Brunswick!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I got 9912 otd for a camo brute 2012. That's why I didn't get one. And that was the best price in the state 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

got my 2012 brute 650i out the door completely stock for 9800$.. was the cheapest i could find locally. lol you guys are lucky down south!

edit: co-worker bought 2 2011 brute 650i's for 8700$ each, both stock. lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out Romney cycles in wv they are the cheapest got my 2011 over a year ago for 7249 otd and my buddy just got a 2012 750 nps for 7800 with extended warranty that place is worth a drive. For me it was only about 4.5 hours.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

will do cuz i have family in wv and my buddys gf does also so might be able to make a weekend trip outta it..if not even after paying for shipping it'd still be cheaper than buying it from here our area has skyrocketed the last few years do to the rich tourist and resorts on the beach here


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I think that's a bit high. I just bought a new 2012 750 in Camo for $9700 out the door here in SC.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

And mine has EPS as well


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow the dealer closest to me i saw 10149 stock with eps plus add all those standard fees plus 5% sales tax.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The EPS at Romney is rite around 8500 just check out there web and give them a call it will be the best deal u can find most likely.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have bought a couple brutes from North Dakota and brought them up here i definatly saved some money, and the further south you go the cheaper they get, it usually doesnt pay to just get one, by the time you pay for fuel, both taxes, RIV the savings are not huge, i brought mine up through Manitoba so i only paid one tax. but in the end you dont get warranty so a good break down can eat up the money saved, also it depends on how much you value your time lost driving down there. your best bet it to find out what shipping is worth from the lower states and see what it costs


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I talked to Romney's they said 8700 otd w/o eps and 9100 with eps on a 12 which is a lot better than here and he call me back after I got to work about they found a 11 sitting in a warehouse so ima call them back tomorrow and find out about the 11

wishing I was riding


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> I talked to Romney's they said 8700 otd w/o eps and 9100 with eps on a 12 which is a lot better than here and he call me back after I got to work about they found a 11 sitting in a warehouse so ima call them back tomorrow and find out about the 11
> 
> wishing I was riding


Wow jprzr got his there a lot cheaper. A 2012 w/o EPS for 7800 with a two year warranty Im almost positive on this but you can send him a pm and ask.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------

